# Humbled - Your HTs



## PhotoByMark (Jan 13, 2008)

I am new here on this site and today I have spent some time looking at some of your HTs in the photo area.

All I can say is Wow! Some of you have some very nice rooms (and equipment). 

Wish you lived closer to me cause then I would just come hang out at your place. :bigsmile:

Really though, I am getting the bug to figure out how I could create my own real HT. I suppose it might take some time but I do have a room that it could happen to. Well, for now, I will continue my plan of upgrading speaker components, then amplifier, then perhaps some room treatments of the current room. Then start planning the true HT room. 

Glad I found this place.


----------



## hyghwayman (Jan 15, 2008)

I too just found HTS this year, and am in awe of some of the pictures of other members HT's. It has given me hope and ideas.

Welcome to HTS:wave:,
hyghwayman


----------

